# Shoe lifts



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I've never bought them before, and it's being used for my Halloween costume.  I'm 6'4, and the boots I will be wearing will add two inches, but I'd like to go all the way up to 6'8.

Does shoe size matter when it comes to getting the right lift? If so, I wear about a size 13. Based on the little research I did, I understand how to get the lift inside the boots, but I am just curious to know if there's a certain kind I need to look for that will fit since I have large and wide feet.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.kisscostumes.com/acc-kiss-demon-boots.html

I have these boots and they're freaking awesome...of course, not practical, but make for a great conversation piece too. I'm about 5'8" and these rocket me up to being 6'2" which, for me, is huge.

There's a sizing guide via that link that offers guidance on your very question. It recommends upgauging based on your shoe size. I bought the medium ones and still have some space in there to wrap my ankles with ace bandages and wear an extra pair of athletic socks for support. And believe me, after several hours in them, with copious adult beverages thrown in, the extra support is definitely welcome. 

Practice walking in any platform boot in advance though. I found walking wasn't too bad if you're quite deliberate about doing it, but then there were times I'd just be standing completely still and keel over (that might have been the booze, however) but practice anyhow!


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Those are pretty awesome! I am sadly having to budget this Halloween.  I ended up buying some shoe lifts a few days ago on ebay that hopefully will do the trick. The ones I bought go up several inches, so I am hoping I'll reach 7'0. I'd really like to be a larger-then-life Jason this year.

Thank you for responding and for the link!


----------



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm 6'2 and rocking the size 13s as well and for some of costumes I've done in the past that called for added height I used an old favorite of making lifts out of Pink foamboard. With the 2" thick stuff I just traced my boot (I used old ones), cut out the pattern with a jig saw, then put them under the boot and used some grip tape (duct tape, etc) to wrap the boot to the new sole. since they are 2 inches thick just do a couple each foot and you have 4" lift. Just add more to give you additional height but I would then suggest a bit of foamboard adhesive between each layer to prevent slippage. 

I for one never went over 4" since I liked not cracking my skull on door frames


----------

